# Bad Ideas in 1911



## filmonger (Jan 2, 2015)

one of the worst ideas in 1911... what were they thinking?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 2, 2015)

That is brilliant! It'd also make it easy to tell if your carbs are adjusted too rich!  Just look at your coat!  Backfiring might be a concern though...


----------



## catfish (Jan 2, 2015)

I wonder how many riders passed out from the fumes......


----------



## rickyd (Jan 2, 2015)

Makes me wonder if someone has designed a system to suck the heat out of modern water cooled motorcycles and pipe it through a radiator in front of rider.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 2, 2015)

*Yep...*



rickyd said:


> Makes me wonder if someone has designed a system to suck the heat out of modern water cooled motorcycles and pipe it through a radiator in front of rider.




I had a GoldWing with a full fairing and lowers.The heat would channel through the lowers onto my legs


----------



## filmonger (Jan 2, 2015)

This one seemed slightly better - LOL


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 2, 2015)

"NOT PATENTED " inventor probably choked to death or looked and smelled so bad he couldn't find any backers


----------

